# Medical Billing Specialist/CPC needed in Valdosta,GA area--growing RCM company!!



## tamiot (Nov 18, 2011)

Company: Azalea Health Innovations
Position Available: Medical Billing Specialist
Full-Time

Azalea Health Innovations, Inc. is a Valdosta,GA-based healthcare IT company founded in early 2008 by 3 entrepreneurs with extensive experience in the fields of healthcare administration and software engineering.  We have since grown to over 25 employees and opened a Savannah,GA satellite office in just over three years, and we are still growing!

We are currently seeking a talented Medical Billing Specialist with a genuine interest in a career in the medical billing/revenue cycle management field to help us grow well into the future.  Full-time employees enjoy benefits such as health, dental, vision, and life insurance, company-matching retirement savings plan, paid time off, paid national holidays, and flexible working hours.  Azalea Health Innovations is a great place to work, and we want you to join us and make it even better!

Please read the job description below and if you feel that you are the right person for the job, please apply online and attach your resume at:

http://www.azaleahealth.com/careers

Job Title: Medical Billing Specialist                                   
Department: Medical Billing
Supervisor: CFO or assigned account manager
FLSA Status: Non-Exempt	

FUNCTION:
Employee works exclusively on Revenue Cycle Management/Medical Billing Services for AHI clients. Employee operates under the direct supervision of CFO or assigned Account Manager.

DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES:
Possesses and demonstrates strong medical coding, billing, accounting, and compliance knowledge and skills. Understands and applies coding, billing, and compliance regulations when appropriate, on own initiative. Accurately explains coding, billing, and compliance regulations. Responsible for all aspects (as assigned) of the medical billing cycle including data entry, claims coding/ filing, denials management, patient billing and collections, and reporting for each assigned billing account. Reviews reports and trends information regarding physician compliance with coding and documentation guidelines and monitors all medical billing documentation with regards to the utilization of Free Text diagnoses, missing charges, and denials. This employee will also be responsible for customer service/client relations communications with all parties involved in the medical billing process to include but not limited to: AHI Medical Billing clients and their employees, patients of AHI clients, insurance payers/carriers, and other healthcare facilities.

QUALIFICATIONS:
Certification/Diploma – Medical Billing/Coding Program completion or are currently enrolled Medical Billing/Coding Program. CPC designation is a plus!
Minimum 2 – 3 years experience medical billing/ healthcare administration required
Strong Knowledge of ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS codes
Strong attention to detail
Strong oral and written communication skills
Excellent internet research and computer skills

**This job is located in Valdosta,GA--Please, no work-from-home applicants**



This job description is intended as a summary of the primary responsibilities of and qualifications for this position. The job description is not intended as inclusive of all duties an individual in this position might be asked to perform or of all qualifications that may be required either now or in the future.


----------

